# Ink cartridges



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

We are having some personal possessions flown out shortly and these will include a couple of printers, however we can't send them with the cartridges as they don't allow it. Is there anywhere in Pt that's the equivalent of "Cartridge World" in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I buy all my cartridges online.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Buy Ink Cartridges - FREE UK delivery - Ink Factory and they deliver to Portugal


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for that Siobhan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are many refillers of cartridges in Portugal most computer shops will sell them but still frequently buy from UK and never have an issue with them being flown out


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi canoeman,

The problem that we have is the freight company will not allow us to send the cartridges, which are in our printers.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Take them out and pack securely and don't tell them not many freight companies fly goods, my last UK ones came post airmail


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Send My Bag does. As far as I'm aware they x-ray everything, baggage may arrive late, if at all, especially if they find something they shouldn't!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Reading their terms and conditions they advise you not to pack printers unless in original packaging 10.7 apart from restrictions in 11 which presumably your taking as printer ink.

I use a uk company, ok they won't transport suitcases but I can send a box up to 40 kgs in weight door to door for £24
Parcel2Go | The Parcel Delivery Comparison Website | Courier Services


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi canoeman,

I've just been corrected by my superior half. I should have said toner cartridges, but there you go, I only press the button! Anyway, we will be sending some suitcases freight but I think we will look at the company you suggest as we have a few boxes to send too. Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------

